# SA vs. Therapy



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

I'm sorry if this has been posted before I just couldn't fin it in the whole 5 minutes I was looking. 

Anyways, I've been in therapy now since frebruary. Mostly for depression but my therapist came to the conclusion that I also had developed a severe social anxiety, due to my unthreated depression, and well a few other triggers (still in the progress of figuring me out).

Anyways, my question to everyone is really how you get over the beginning anxiety from starting therapy. My therapist is having trouble figuring me out anf she knows I'm holding back. I'm trying really hard to do a good job on my end, but it literally takes me a whole week to prepare. I can decide exactly what I am going to say, and what I want to talk about. But once I get there I become a mute, the room gets bigger, I start swetting, fidgeting, mumbling and become lightheaded.

So this is deffinetly a place where my anxiety is bad. My therapist is kind and I like her, so that's not the issue. Because of all of this she is having trouble figuring me out, and what not. So we have done a few personality tests (still waiting for results). So I just need to concor the anxiety and paranoia that prevents me from doing my part in therapy, but then again if I was able to talk about it would I even need therapy in the first place? It's a vicious cicle.

Anyways, I'm just wondering how everyone else got passed these first months, and how you were able to become more hounest. Maybe once I can get myself to believe that yes, I have SA and yes I have depression I'll be able to agnoledge that I need and deserve help and therefor accept it.

Sorry to make it so long, any input it greatly appriciated.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

revoltra said:


> I'm sorry if this has been posted before I just couldn't fin it in the whole 5 minutes I was looking.
> 
> Anyways, I've been in therapy now since frebruary. Mostly for depression but my therapist came to the conclusion that I also had developed a severe social anxiety, due to my unthreated depression, and well a few other triggers (still in the progress of figuring me out).
> 
> ...


write everything down. if you find it hard to open up to the therapist then just open up on paper


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Seconded. Write it down, and if you can't talk, let her read it.


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been having the same problem. I just kind of sit there and don't know what I'm supposed to say. It's really awkward and only makes me panic and feel worse. It's very hard to communicate the problem when the problem is that you can't communicate!


----------

